# Darlington and Tees Valley IHS branch meeting



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Just a quick note to say that the next branch meeting will be at (as usual) The Forresters Arms at Coatham Mundeville (just outside Darlington, 10 seconds off A1) on Sunday 10th July 2011.

I have asked Greame Skinner to present a talk, and he has agreed.

Greame has been a life long herpetologist and has vast experience, including herping field trips and also keeping a vast array of species - including quite a sizeable collection of venomous snakes. Even though we have been almost life long friends, he is resisting to tell me what the talk is about, nor provide a title :devil: - the little tinker. So, when you are ready Greame, we are all waiting......:Na_Na_Na_Na:. Perhaps in the mean time we can all provide a vote - field trip or talk about venomous snakes? I vote for the venomous snakes : victory:.

Oh, and there will be some exciting news for a future planned event for the branch, its all hush hush at the moment, but its gonna be very, very, very good! All I can say is....... ooops not allowed........ :gasp:


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Venomous :no1:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Still awaiting confirmation what the talk is on, but hey, it still be a great night!: victory:

Shame we were double booked for speakers though, Stu booked a different one to me - ooops! :blush: Never mind all sorted and John Haywood's talk will defiantely be worth waiting for - pencilled in for a month or two after the next meeting.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Just a quick note to say that a show is planned for 2011! Here is the link to the post;

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...18-nerrk-reptile-show-2011-a.html#post8449761

All exciting stuff!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

STOP PRESS! STOP PRESS! STOP PRESS!​
Latest news!

Next meeting - Greame Skinner has confirmed his talk "Dangerous Wild Animals Act - How it Works in Practise"

Not sure how he intends to present this talk, so Im really looking forward to it. Im sure that due to his long term interest and personal collection of venomous reptiles its gonna be a good talk!​


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

I will be contacting Greame to see how he feels about presenting this talk after the sad news of the death of mutual friend in the last 24 hours. I'll update everyone about the talk as soon as I can.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Greames talk is going ahead as planned.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Dont forget this Sunday!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

On behalf of everyone, just wanted to say thanks very much for the interesting and informative talk last night. Everyone enjoyed it very much!

For those that missed it there is a repeat performance at the IHS sister branch at Tyne and Wear (the one held in Team Reptiles, Team Valley) in the near future. More details will follow from the branch themselves.

Thanks again Greame, good to catch up.


----------

